# Vehicles for the plus size!



## northwestgirl (Apr 10, 2015)

I know there are probably a lot of threads about this but I haven't found but one. Right now, I drive a 2006 Honda Element and although the back is very roomy I can't say the same for the front ( especially the drivers side). With trying to accommodate a stomach and hips the car is beginning to be on the squished side! So any recommendations for cars to accommodate both..preferably with an open portion between the front seats ( the counsel) 
Thanks


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Lincoln towncar executive L is a good one.


----------



## Tad (Apr 14, 2015)

You might also want to look at this recent thread on the main board: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114656

And here are some older ones:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88680&highlight=vehicle

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60612&highlight=vehicle

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94528&highlight=cars

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53409&highlight=cars

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45187&highlight=cars

I hope that helps somewhat!


----------



## biackrlng (Apr 14, 2015)

Ford Fusion seems to be a good one My friend she weighes 350 with huge hips and she says its comfy for her


----------



## Deacone (May 27, 2015)

Weirdly enough my 1997 VW polo manages to contain my bulk, and i'm pushing 400 lbs lol


----------



## TheMrs (May 27, 2015)

Never thought I'd wish for the days of bench seats again However, at my size (450+) bench seats are my friend!


----------



## bigmac (May 27, 2015)

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> Lincoln towncar executive L is a good one.



I'm going to have to disagree. My mother-in-law has one of these. Its a POS and doesn't actually have that much room for the driver (the back seat is large). Its also very hard to get in and out of.


----------



## bigmac (May 27, 2015)

northwestgirl said:


> I know there are probably a lot of threads about this but I haven't found but one. Right now, I drive a 2006 Honda Element and although the back is very roomy I can't say the same for the front ( especially the drivers side). With trying to accommodate a stomach and hips the car is beginning to be on the squished side! So any recommendations for cars to accommodate both..preferably with an open portion between the front seats ( the counsel)
> Thanks



I've recently rented both the Hyundai Soul (2nd generation) and Mazda CX-5. Both have lots of room for the driver and both are nice to drive, reasonably efficient, and reasonably priced.

When my Volvo V70 dies I'll be buying one of these (note: my Volvo has lots of leg room and decent headroom but wouldn't be a good car for extra-wide people).


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 28, 2015)

I can't speak for newer vehicles, but my 2003 Chevy Impala is quite roomy.


----------



## Tracii (May 28, 2015)

I drive a Nissan Xterra and its pretty roomy.
My hips do touch the door and center console but not uncomfortable in any way.
Looks like I need to run the seat back a notch or two LOL 

View attachment Snapshot 1 (6-1-2015 12-05 AM).png


----------



## cinnamitch (May 28, 2015)

I have a Hyundai Sonata sedan and its pretty roomy. Have tall sons and plenty of leg room for them and my belly fits just fine, and the steering wheel adjusts. My son has a Dodge Dart and it is not height nor weight friendly, especially the back seat area.


----------



## Yakatori (May 29, 2015)

It depends, really. It really depends on precisely how big you are and how you are big. Whether tall or short or just about average in height. And width versus..._depth_?

A lot of the German/European makers (Benz, Audi, VW) have at least a driver's seat that's 4-way adjustable. Even in the earlier models; I mean used cars that are, like, more 7-8 years old. However, if you're either/or above, say, 5' 10" in height or have a _Yellow-pages_ sized buttocks, getting under the height profile of the sedan or coupe models can mean lowering the seat to where you're sitting a bit low to floor. Which is perfectly comfortable for most of us, especially if you have the belt extender, to sit driving like that for 3-4 hours.

It's when you're trying to get in or out (again, after having been sedentary for a couple of hours), that you might look a bit funny.

Conversely, you tend to see the opposite type of problem with (I've only driven) American trucks or SUVS. If you're tall enough, it's easy to just hop out. But, depending on how big your belly, it will practically have to be touching the the giant steering wheel in order for you to be close enough to reach the rest of the dash controls (radio, climate control, window defrost, etc...). 

That's why, as some have mentioned before, Suburu's _Outback_ makes for something of an effective compromise. The height profile of it is such that a taller or big-butted person can get in without craning their head too much or lowering the seat to where they feel like they're climbing out of a hole. It's also wider than, say, the _Forester_ model along with a bunch of others. However, it also handles a bit better than most SUV's or even small trucks and isn't so difficult for short or old people to get in or out of, either the driver's or passenger's seat.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 29, 2015)

*subscribes*

I've yet to find a car that I can drive without pilling the front of my clothing on the steering wheel.


----------



## tomy27 (May 30, 2015)

Since I am living in Austria I can't say anything about US cars. 
But my partner and I decided to buy a new car in February and we had a quite hard time to find a proper car. We found out that almost all manufacturers increased the size of the center consoles over the last years and that was a problem for my partner because she could not reach the belt buckle anymore at most of the cars. Now I would recommend two french cars
1) Citroen CS 4 Cactus - Bench seat, enough space
2) Renault Capur - Mini SUV, no center console, long belt
At the end we bought the Renaul because it was more comfortable.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (May 30, 2015)

Toyota RAV4.... Just got it a week ago and I love it!


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok being an Aussie, I might not be much help. But the only car I know of, that I fit in to enough to drive is my VT Holden Commodore. I am pushing 550+ pounds, around 80 inch hips/belly and I am 5'11".
In saying that though, it is a tight squeeze. 

Id love to know what other people around my size are driving ?


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 2, 2015)

2015 camry is ok....my brother is a big guy 6' over 400 lbs and he is ok with the 2015 camry.

but it is all relative i guess. if you have a big belly of wide hips..or if your fat is "malleable"..lol..


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> 2015 camry is ok....my brother is a big guy 6' over 400 lbs and he is ok with the 2015 camry.
> 
> but it is all relative i guess. if you have a big belly of wide hips..or if your fat is "malleable"..lol..


 
This is true. I have a belly and a shelf butt. In most cars usually both the steering wheel and the pedals are too close for me. I need a tall person's car.


----------



## northwestgirl (Jun 6, 2015)

Have been reading and looking up some of the cars people have recommended. I have a bigger belly and wider hips and a butt!!! Not a double but triple whammy!!! :/ Thank you for the pic Tracii....makes it easier to see someone actually driving the car and how roomy it really is for us bigger people


----------



## Tracii (Jun 6, 2015)

northwestgirl said:


> Have been reading and looking up some of the cars people have recommended. I have a bigger belly and wider hips and a butt!!! Not a double but triple whammy!!! :/ Thank you for the pic Tracii....makes it easier to see someone actually driving the car and how roomy it really is for us bigger people




You are so welcome northwestgirl.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jul 11, 2015)

northwestgirl said:


> I know there are probably a lot of threads about this but I haven't found but one. Right now, I drive a 2006 Honda Element and although the back is very roomy I can't say the same for the front ( especially the drivers side). With trying to accommodate a stomach and hips the car is beginning to be on the squished side! So any recommendations for cars to accommodate both..preferably with an open portion between the front seats ( the counsel)
> Thanks


I drove a Chevy Tahoe with no problems at all but it is a gas hog! 

Now I drive an 05 Honda element!! I am 5'11 511 pounds ( whoa I just realized the match in numbers!) and I am very bottom heavy, big hips butt and belly. I love my car but I know your pain. My bottom hangs over the side of the drivers seat and so I shove a pillow there to help hold my bottom up. I have thought about taking out the door panel and making some sort of contraption to put in the middle of the seats to make it more like a bench seat. I too was wondering if there is some kind of SUV type vehicle that can accommodate a tall bottom heavy woman.

Ps I am also in the Northwest!


----------



## BigCutieAurora (Jul 31, 2015)

This is such an issue for me! I absolutely adore small cars but I feel squished whenever I'm in them. Advice on smaller cars that feel big??  Thanks!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 6, 2015)

~nai'a~ said:


> Toyota RAV4.... Just got it a week ago and I love it!



Not that I've been in loads of different cars but that is THE only car that I feel 100% comfortable both getting in and out of, and sitting in! What a dream not having to clamber down into a car or haul myself up out of it like a sack of potatoes. Instead you just regally step into the RAV 4 from the wide open door into the spacious foot well area. The passenger seat felt like an armchair. Ahh can't sing it's praises enough!


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Aug 6, 2015)

It really is fabulous! :bow: :happy:




Ruby Ripples said:


> Not that I've been in loads of different cars but that is THE only car that I feel 100% comfortable both getting in and out of, and sitting in! What a dream not having to clamber down into a car or haul myself up out of it like a sack of potatoes. Instead you just regally step into the RAV 4 from the wide open door into the spacious foot well area. The passenger seat felt like an armchair. Ahh can't sing it's praises enough!


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 12, 2015)

I've got a rental this week because both of the cars in my family died in the space of a weekend, and I'm really rather surprised by how roomy it is! They set me up with a 2015 Nissan Versa, it's a tiny little thing but the interior's HUGE. At least, it feels that way to me compared to my 2006 Outback!

Your mileage my vary of course, and I'm pretty small compared to some, but it might be worth checking out.


----------



## bubba350 (Aug 16, 2015)

Try the Fiat 500L rommy teloscoping steering wheel just the right height.Higher driver postion.Kinda like Dr. Who's tardis bigger on the inside than the outside.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 19, 2015)

Versa's are soooo comfy! I like how they drive too.


I just bought a new Mitsubishi Mirage and it's super comfy as well. But the driver's seatbelt was tight so I bought a seat belt extender.





Alicia Rose said:


> I've got a rental this week because both of the cars in my family died in the space of a weekend, and I'm really rather surprised by how roomy it is! They set me up with a 2015 Nissan Versa, it's a tiny little thing but the interior's HUGE. At least, it feels that way to me compared to my 2006 Outback!
> 
> Your mileage my vary of course, and I'm pretty small compared to some, but it might be worth checking out.


----------



## ecogeek (Aug 29, 2015)

I went to Melbourne last week for a holiday and had a car rental lined up there. At major airports in the US you can go sit in cars and choose one you like, unfortunately not the case here. I rented a small SUV and did not fit at all, then asked to change to something different, the guy took like 30m to process the papers for another car, still no go. At this point I was frustrated, tired from the flight, it was 1am. I just asked if I could try a few cars and he said he did not have any others. I didn't really have any other options as the other rental places were closed, was about in tears and magically he found me a Ford Kuga. It was much better and made my week in Melbourne pretty awesome.


----------



## bigmac (Aug 30, 2015)

ecogeek said:


> ... he found me a *Ford Kuga*. It was much better and made my week in Melbourne pretty awesome.




AKA Ford Escape -- one of Ford's better efforts. The hybrid Ford C-Max is built on the same platform and is also roomy.


----------



## ecogeek (Aug 31, 2015)

Ahh gotcha! Most cars seem to have different build names down in Australia. >.<


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 13, 2015)

If you like a small car, my Tyota Yaris (2012) seems to be pretty comfy for me... i'm at 320 and I haven't noticed any discomfort.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Sep 14, 2015)

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> If you like a small car, my Tyota Yaris (2012) seems to be pretty comfy for me... i'm at 320 and I haven't noticed any discomfort.



Agree. I rented a Yaris when visiting my sister out of state in 2013. Plenty of room.

I have a strange "theory" that many minicompacts have enough room- because they know potential customers will carefully evaluate room when comparing their car to others.

I do remember that the 1988 Yugo GV claimed more rear seat headroom than the Lincoln Continental Luxury Sport Coupe (not the Town Car!)

One criticism of the Yaris: I found it hard to get a good side view when merging onto the 494.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 14, 2015)

RabbitScorpion said:


> Agree. I rented a Yaris when visiting my sister out of state in 2013. Plenty of room.
> 
> I have a strange "theory" that many minicompacts have enough room- because they know potential customers will carefully evaluate room when comparing their car to others.
> 
> ...



yeah... i feel like if you are gonna have a mini car.. they gotta make it comfy and roomy..otherwise.. who's gonna buy that!? LOL


----------



## missourifat (Dec 17, 2015)

It might be a good idea, when trying out a car, would be to have a friend go along with a digital camera, to take photographs of the BBP seated in the car in different positions. This would show how a person looks seated, and what parts of the body might overhang the seat, which might cause problems during long drives.
Searching I found Survey of Auto seat design recommentations for improved
comfort by mathew reed April 2000. I couldn't get the link to show up, but it does seem to show the diagrams for measurements of your body to find a seat that would fit.
Missourifat


----------



## bigmac (Dec 18, 2015)

Have to remember to compare apples to apples -- many times cars change considerably from year to year but keep the same name. My first generation Volvo V70 and my wife's second generation V70 are totally different cars. While in many respects my wife's newer version is the superior car my older version is easier to get in and out of and has more room for long legs and large feet (neither car is a good choice for people with wide hips).

Also, try to avoid cars with history of mechanical problems. There are internet forums for many brands and models. My wife's former car, a 2003 Ford Taurus, was a complete piece of shit (well documented if we had bothered to look it up). We spent thousands of dollars keeping that dog on the road (inc. two engines and three transmissions). The car was very roomy -- my wife weighed 500 pound when she bought it and it was one of the few cars that fit. In retrospect she should have kept looking.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 18, 2015)

People have widely disparate measures of reliability. Hence, with a 10 year/100,000 mile warranty, plenty of people naturally figure something like "_Well, if it's solid for 100k, then that's good enough._"

Meanwhile, for certain makes and models, not so uncommon to see people take them to double that mileage and well-beyond.

A larger, heavier person, of course, will tend to put a bit more wear on the interior. But it's not like you can't replace a good deal of that stuff for a fraction of the cost of a whole new car. It's just that, beyond the 100k mark, who really cares so much about what the interior of the car looks like.


----------



## Skye23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm fond of all 3 of my Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptors - retired police cruisers). I'm about 5'3" and 300lbs (fun sized!) and I fit in them just fine. Front seat, back seat, driving - the seatbelts fit etc. The 2001 model is my car, I can just reach the gas pedal, hubby's got a 2004 we're about to give to my parents and he's about 5'10" and 250+lb and the 2011 we just got is great, even roomier. They'd probably fit someone much larger then I am because I have really short legs and have to really move the seat up to reach the gas, if you had longer legs you'd have a lot more room for the belly.


----------



## bigmac (Dec 28, 2015)

Yakatori said:


> *People have widely disparate measures of reliability*. Hence, with a 10 year/100,000 mile warranty, plenty of people naturally figure something like "_Well, if it's solid for 100k, then that's good enough._"
> 
> ...



Yes, and expectations have changed over time. When I was a kid people made a big deal of cars making it to 100K (our 1969 Dodge Dart made it to 204K and everyone thought that was amazing).

Today the more reliable cars routinely go 250 to 300K. The most reliable of today's cars required little more than oil changes, and new brake pads and tires to go over 250K (i.e. Toyota Corollas -- at least those with timing chains rather than belts). Other cars need to be pampered a bit more (i.e. my Volvo V70 has 285K but its on its third timing belt which have to be changed routinely to avoid engine failure).

There are also cars that seldom make it past 150K no matter how pampered. My five cylinder naturally aspirated Volvo with four speed automatic has been very reliable, however, models with more powerful turbos and six cylinder engines equipped with similar four speed automatics have be plagued with car killing transmission problems. Bottom line -- do your research. The are internet forums for many makes -- these are a good place to start.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 3, 2016)

Being around 400lbs at just under 5 foot 3, I always feel it important to report on here any time I have a comfortable passenger experience in a car. My son has an old Honda Civic and though he loves it and it's very reliable, I just find it very "saggy" to sit in and have to haul myself out, lifting my legs over a high side part at the door. He also gets quite ratty as he says my right knee is constantly in his way when he is moving the gear stick - I find it very difficult to position myself so this doesn't happen. Three weeks ago, I was given a ride in my son's gf's dad's car - a Nissan Qashqai. I haven't been so comfy in a car since I was in a Toyota Rav 4. This car was perfect to get in and out of, no ducking or climbing up out of it, just a straight in and out. No high lip to step over to get in. Lots of room to adjust yourself and get comfortable. VERY comfortable seat that almost cuddles you (though it would be better a little wider for that cuddle!). The best bit of all was that the seatbelt smoothly clipped in place without strapping me tightly to the seat, hurray! Though I am relatively short, I have a padded posterior so I sit very high on chairs and in car seats, so I need a decent ceiling height. This was not a problem in the Qashqai. Not sure if this model is even in the US, but could be handy knowledge for holiday car hire. Oh and my knee was nowhere near the gearstick, so no getting in the way. Lots of footwell and thigh space, so very comfortable option for a long journey.


----------



## bigmac (Jan 3, 2016)

_The Qashqai is not offered in North American markets. Instead, Nissan offers the Nissan Rogue. Although larger and appearing to be a completely different model it is based on the same basic platform as the Qashqai / Xtrail with some visual similarities. _

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Qashqai#North_America


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm 5'10 and 237 pounds that drives a 2007 Mercury Mariner. It's alright but it is not the best for larger due to the center console taking a lot of room.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 3, 2016)

bigmac said:


> _The Qashqai is not offered in North American markets. Instead, Nissan offers the Nissan Rogue. Although larger and appearing to be a completely different model it is based on the same basic platform as the Qashqai / Xtrail with some visual similarities. _
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Qashqai#North_America



Ah thanks for that info!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 3, 2016)

My wife and I got a 2013 Kia Sportage LX a couple of months ago and it is very roomy. I am 6'2" & 350 and my wife is 5'6" and just over 300 (large tummy). We have zero issues with it. The back seat is so roomy that my 15 year old son (5'10" & 270) can sit behind me with plenty of room. And it gets an average of 28 MPG in mixed driving (much higher than the EPA estimates.)


----------



## PolarKat (Jan 10, 2016)

Since I happened to recently drive these, I'll add the Dodge Magnum, and Challenger.. seriously roomy cars for the driver..

My daily drive is a Jeep TJ, but I had to build brackets to move the driver seat back a few inches..


----------



## luvhips (Feb 29, 2016)

Go to a good car upholstery shop and I'm sure they can do some interior work to make your car more comfortable.


----------



## missourifat (Mar 3, 2016)

I haven't been to any of the BBP dances and other social functions in a long time. I was reading about preferences in cars.
What about adding an automobile seat party? It could be set up for those who volunteer park their cars in one spot. Then they could let others sit in the drivers seat to see how they fit. It would save having to drive to different automobile dealerships all over.


----------



## bigmac (Mar 3, 2016)

missourifat said:


> I haven't been to any of the BBP dances and other social functions in a long time. I was reading about preferences in cars.
> What about adding an automobile seat party? It could be set up for those who volunteer park their cars in one spot. Then they could let others sit in the drivers seat to see how they fit. It would save having to drive to different automobile dealerships all over.



Some used car dealerships are huge (CarMax comes to mind). http://www.carmax.com/enus/locations/default.html You can go to one of these places and sit in scores of cars (and then piss off the sales people by buying on Craigslist).


----------



## Tracii (Mar 8, 2016)

I had a Versa as a loner car for a few weeks around Christmas while my SUV was getting worked on and its surprisingly roomy


----------



## BigJibbie (Mar 14, 2016)

I have a Suzuki Ertiga and it has much roon for me and my friends and family.


----------



## bigmac (Mar 15, 2016)

BigJibbie said:


> I have a Suzuki Ertiga and it has much roon for me and my friends and family.



This MPV was never available in the USA. Indeed Suzuki stopped selling cars and SUVs in the USA at the end of 2012.

That said used Suzuki's are still available and are good inexpensive choices. The Suzuki SX4 is roomy and very reliable subcompact.


----------



## BigJibbie (Mar 15, 2016)

The Ertiga is manufatured in Indonesia and Thailand, in India(?) the same car ist available under Mazda brand 



bigmac said:


> This MPV was never available in the USA. Indeed Suzuki stopped selling cars and SUVs in the USA at the end of 2012.
> 
> That said used Suzuki's are still available and are good inexpensive choices. The Suzuki SX4 is roomy and very reliable subcompact.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 15, 2016)

Are they really, bigmac? I was searching for a car recently and was considering an SX4, but ended up going with a Honda CR-V because everyone I'd talked to who'd had experience with Suzuki told me they were unreliable :x


----------



## bigmac (Mar 15, 2016)

Leishycat said:


> Are they really, bigmac? I was searching for a car recently and was considering an SX4, but ended up going with a Honda CR-V because everyone I'd talked to who'd had experience with Suzuki told me they were unreliable :x



Suzuki models that were actually built by Suzuki are very reliable. This includes the SX4 (recommended by Consumer Reports). Unfortunately for their reputation Suzuki sold several models that were actually manufactured by other companies (Suzukis built by Daewoo were particularly bad -- I use the past tense since I haven't seen one still on the road for quite some time).

Suzuki engines are particularly durable (they were one of the first companies to go back to using timing chains rather than the timing belts that are so often the Achilles heal of cars with small engines -- including many Hondas.) Again this only applies to engines Suzuki actually built themselves.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 15, 2016)

bigmac said:


> Suzuki models that were actually built by Suzuki are very reliable. This includes the SX4 (recommended by Consumer Reports). Unfortunately for their reputation Suzuki sold several models that were actually manufactured by other companies (Suzukis built by Daewoo were particularly bad -- I use the past tense since I haven't seen one still on the road for quite some time).
> 
> Suzuki engines are particularly durable (they were one of the first companies to go back to using timing chains rather than the timing belts that are so often the Achilles heal of cars with small engines -- including many Hondas.) Again this only applies to engines Suzuki actually built themselves.



Huh. The more you know and stuff!

Thankfully my CR-V does have a chain instead of a belt... one of the things about it I actually like more than my poor Subie.


----------



## bigmac (Mar 17, 2016)

PolarKat said:


> Since I happened to recently drive these, I'll add the *Dodge Magnum,* and Challenger.. seriously roomy cars for the driver..
> 
> ...


 

All Chrysler products based on the last generation Mercedes E class chassis are roomy. However, there is a safety issue regarding the Dodge Magnum. The very low -- "chopped" -- roofline of the Magnum means the side windows are very small. In case of an accident its unlikely that even a moderately large person could be extracted through them.


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 18, 2016)

BigJibbie said:


> The Ertiga is manufatured in Indonesia and Thailand, in India(?) the same car ist available under Mazda brand


The Mazda 5 (not the same, but similar; formerly the MPV, also designated the Mazda Premacy) was discontinued at the end of the 2015 model year. It was a rather nice small minivan.
I'm rather fond of that vehicle type, having once had a (Mitsubishi) Eagle Summit Wagon. Probably won't ever have one again despite the utility, since The Lovely and Talented Mrs. Bomb detests both minivans and station wagons.


----------



## bigmac (Mar 18, 2016)

CleverBomb said:


> ... The Lovely and Talented Mrs. Bomb detests both minivans and station wagons.



Never understood my people don't like minivans and wagons. They're the most useful and adaptable of vehicles. My wife doesn't like them either. She made an exception for the Volvo V70 wagon I got her a couple of moths ago (nice leather seats can win people over). 

However, I wouldn't recommend the V70 for people with wide hips.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 18, 2016)

I mostly like sports cars, but I've got a soft spot for smaller wagons and crossovers. Especially Subarus. <3


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 19, 2016)

bigmac said:


> Never understood my people don't like minivans and wagons. They're the most useful and adaptable of vehicles. My wife doesn't like them either. She made an exception for the Volvo V70 wagon I got her a couple of moths ago (nice leather seats can win people over).
> 
> However, I wouldn't recommend the V70 for people with wide hips.


The answer I get is that station wagons and especially minivans are an admission of defeat. Get one, and you're acknowledging that your family has trapped you into settling for bleak transportation utility. An SUV means you still have ambitions of an adventurous outdoor lifestyle, despite the fact you chose it because of its convenient child-seat anchor points and the third-row seating for the Sunday School carpool. 

It's image, no more and no less. 

For the record, we have no kids, just a dog and a cat. And I agree that Volvos in general tend to have good fore-aft space, but not much side-to-side (the now-discontinued C30/S40/V50/C70 platform vehicles have a raised center console between the front seats, and really could benefit from a seatbelt extender).


----------



## bigmac (Mar 19, 2016)

CleverBomb said:


> The answer I get is that station wagons and especially minivans are an *admission of defeat*. Get one, and you're acknowledging that your family has trapped you into settling for bleak transportation utility. ...



Funny I've always thought that middle age guys who buy sports cars were admitting defeat (i.e. admitting that the only way they can hookup is by spending copious amounts of money).


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 20, 2016)

bigmac said:


> Funny I've always thought that middle age guys who buy sports cars were admitting defeat (i.e. admitting that the only way they can hookup is by spending copious amounts of money).


Nah, that's still denial. Defeat in that case is the realization that a 12 second quarter-mile time doesn't do a darn bit of good in a gridlocked daily commute, and you can't afford the speeding tickets and the payment and the insurance forever...


----------



## imnotfatimHUGE (Mar 20, 2016)

i had a nissan titan that was very roomy, gas was horrible though.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Mar 22, 2016)

I am bottom heavy and I have a Honda Element. I shoved two pillows in between the two front seats because my booty and thighs would hang over and it was super uncomfortable but now it's great! Honda doesn't give out seat belt extenders but I ordered mine online for 9.95 each.


----------



## bigmac (Apr 2, 2016)

Spent the last week driving a rented 2015 * Kia Soul.* I rented one for two days last year and was impressed. Driving this one around Vancouver for a week reinforced what a good (if odd looking) car the Soul is. It has room for four large adults while being small enough to park easily and it gets good gas mileage. I had lots of headroom (I'm 6'4") and the very long seat belt would easily fit someone much much larger than me (I'm presently 310 lbs).

The only down side is that there isn't much space for luggage behind the rear seat (luckily we packed light).


----------



## bigmac (Apr 14, 2016)

My wife crashed her Volvo V70 last week so I've been looking for a new car for her. I test drove a 2oo6 *Toyota Matrix today. This car has tons of room in every dimension.* It also has a nice straight forward interior that seems to hold up to use very well (the car I test drove has been carting kids around for ten years and still looked good). Plus it gets good gas mileage and has a very good safety rating.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 15, 2016)

bigmac said:


> My wife crashed her Volvo V70 last week so I've been looking for a new car for her. I test drove a 2oo6 *Toyota Matrix today. This car has tons of room in every dimension.* It also has a nice straight forward interior that seems to hold up to use very well (the car I test drove has been carting kids around for ten years and still looked good). Plus it gets good gas mileage and has a very good safety rating.



I've heard nothing but good things about those cars. They were also sold as the Pontiac Vibe, they're the same car so that'll widen your options a bit. There's an AWD version if that's a thing you want too.


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Apr 19, 2016)

So we were in Mexico for 3 weeks and we rented a car while we were there. We weren't sure what we were getting but it ended up being a 2016 Toyota Yaris. I was soo shocked at the amount of room in that small car!!!


----------



## seavixen (Apr 25, 2016)

My friend's got a Kia Forte5, and that thing has an amazing amount of room. Her 6'9" tall son's knees touch dash in the front, but her 6'6" brother's don't, and there's plenty of room on the seatbelt for me with no extender. My mom's Challenger has an absolutely crazy amount of room behind the wheel, but I think that's to be expected. (And the backseat belts fasten without extenders on me. I've always had issues with the belts in the back.)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 4, 2016)

I have a 2009 New Beetle (the older design with the round taillights - see picture below). When Sandie was alive she had plenty of room in the passenger seat, and she was 5-foot-3 and over 400 pounds. And the seatbelt actually fit her without an extender!! 

View attachment 2009-VW Bug1.jpg


----------



## bubba350 (May 5, 2016)

Isn't surprising that so many of the accommodating cars for the extra extra large folk are some of the smaller models.


----------



## bigmac (May 6, 2016)

Manufacturers make an effort to use space efficiently in small vehicles. Many larger vehicles are styling exercises where the ergonomic needs of actual humans is a secondary consideration. 

The New Beettle is the rare styling exercise that actually resulted in more room (at least for the two people in the front seats).


----------



## Tracii (May 17, 2016)

But had some of the worst emission problems that were covered up.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 17, 2016)

Just the diesels.
The gasoline ones were neither better nor worse than those of other manufacturers.

I'm still partial to the classic Beetles. 
Yeah, by modern standards they were under-powered, inefficient, maintenance-intensive deathtraps, but they had character and maybe more than that if you're prone to animistic feelings about inanimate objects.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 18, 2016)

CleverBomb said:


> Just the diesels.
> The gasoline ones were neither better nor worse than those of other manufacturers.
> 
> I'm still partial to the classic Beetles.
> Yeah, by modern standards they were under-powered, inefficient, maintenance-intensive deathtraps, but they had character and maybe more than that if you're prone to animistic feelings about inanimate objects.



My wife is planning on some day getting a classic Beetle and converting it to electric. :3


----------



## bigmac (May 27, 2016)

Just took a 4th generation 2016 Toyota Prius for a test drive. This car has lots and lots of headroom and legroom.


----------

